# GNT shortcuts not working in "Finch"



## robkoolaid (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm running FreeBSD 10.0 on an Asus Eeepc 1201HAB. When I press Alt+c, for example, to close a window, nothing happens. In fact, none of the shortcuts work at all. I tried to make a .gntrc file, but I guess I didn't do it right and I couldn't figure out how to specify certain keys.


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD Eeepc 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 01:46:25 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## robkoolaid (Aug 11, 2014)

I figured out that, for whatever reason, the ESC key works as the ALT key... Now i'm just waiting for pidgin-otr to become available under finch. I also noticed someone posted this same thread almost 5 years ago (sorry for not searching first!). Please delete this thread at your discretion.


----------

